# What're Your Plans After University?



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

After graduating this coming spring and obtaining my Bachelors of Science with Honors in Biological Sciences with a focus in Pre-Health studies I am attending Graduate School in the Southeast to get my Masters of Science in Public Health dual specializing in Global Health and Public Education. Then I am going to work overseas for the federal government or for the CDC in Atlanta. I just have to find out how I am going to pay for grad school, I ought to get a G.A. or a fellowship, but those are difficult to obtain...looks like more loans :blank.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

TBD.

Probably something similar to yours, same major. I have time to decide though. GL to you.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> TBD.
> 
> Probably something similar to yours, same major. I have time to decide though. GL to you.


Thanks, best of luck to you too. I originally wanted to go to med-school when I was a junior last year, but after careful consideration I decided it wasn't meant for me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

If things go well, I get a job working as a civil servant, maybe working in a foreign embassy somewhere in the world

If things go bad, then I don't even want to think about it, it seems more likely things will turn out bad, not because I think I wont graduate, but because of family life...

Good luck to you anyway  you want to work overseas like me!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> If things go well, I get a job working as a civil servant, maybe working in a foreign embassy somewhere in the world
> 
> If things go bad, then I don't even want to think about it, it seems more likely things will turn out bad, not because I think I wont graduate, but because of family life...
> 
> Good luck to you anyway  you want to work overseas like me!


I can relate to you on matters concerning family life. Just think positive and continue to work hard because it'll pay off down the road. In this day and age the global market is the place where one can secure a solid career. Best of luck to you too!


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

If all goes well I'll start with a master this summer, but I have no idea which one, or where. Right now I'm doing a lot of modelling / simulating, particularly with groundwater fluxes, and it is awesome. 

But the future, eh, to be honest I'm putting all my energy in going to school each day and staying alive. But therapy is starting again next week so hopefully the latter will become less of a problem.

Good luck, and have fun with your studies!


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

get a job, make some money, move to another country: uk, ireland or iceland, (i wanted north usa but doubt i get to do that so soon)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in my second year (out of 3) and I still have no idea. I don't think I'm ready to go into the job market as soon as I graduate (assuming that I do) but yet, the idea of doing a Masters doesn't really appeal to me. Might do voluntary work for a year or something. Would love to go travelling but I'd probably be skint by then.


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

Im in my second year of a Geology Masters degree at Leicester, Im hoping to take up mineral mining in Australia/South Africa or oil mining in Australia/Greenland.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

I graduate summer 2013...
plans are to apply for as many suitable programming interships and jobs as I can untill then. I will probably be overqualified and underconfident for everything else. If I have nothing by then, I'll set myself on getting a licence. Still nothing?... learn another programming language. Repeat as necessary. I have enough savings to get by for a few years and may consider moving abroad to get the right job as no one will miss me here.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

find out there aren't any jobs available, work a full time minimum wage job to pay the loans back for 15 years. go back to college. work a better job for 5 more years. then move out at the age of 41.


----------



## Eazy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hopefully graduate school for geology somewhere, or else find a job.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

When it comes to my job/career life....

1. Getting the hell out of this state after undergrad and moving to NY, MA, NJ, or PA
2. Peace Corps/Volunteering abroad right after my undergrad
3. Grad school..in Arabic or something that deals with computers.
4. Work for the government. I want to deal with global issues

I'm in my second year by the way..majoring in Spanish and minoring in International Relations.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Even if I do get the right grades to do a Masters, there's no way I would want to do that straight after this. I've been in full time education since I was 4 years old and I can't wait to finally get out.

I graduate this summer and my plan is to take a year out working abroad. After that, who knows? As Jesus said 'do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own'


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Go abroad and teach English. Maybe South America.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gonna find a nice bridge to setlle under and call home.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Hopefully, I can find better paying job than my current one, save my up my money, move out and focus on improving my art. I was considering going to grad school, but I doubt I could afford that, at least not right away. I'll probably take some online art classes.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> After graduating this coming spring and obtaining my Bachelors of Science with Honors in Biological Sciences with a focus in Pre-Health studies I am attending Graduate School in the Southeast to get my Masters of Science in Public Health dual specializing in Global Health and Public Education. Then I am going to work overseas for the federal government or for the CDC in Atlanta. *I just have to find out how I am going to pay for grad school,* I ought to get a G.A. or a fellowship, but those are difficult to obtain...looks like more loans :blank.


I'm sure you could find a similar PhD program, which isn't even free, they PAY *YOU *MONEY! Yeah, it takes longer, but coming out with no debt, and a degree that would let you do more/access more opportunities (not to mention being able to correct everyone with an "ahem, that's _Dr._ shyguy1990").

I'm personally in the thick of it for a while longer, but after, work/cranking out babies.


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well i'm studying medicine which will hopefully lead into a job quickly... This bit is going to sound terrible but I see it being reality - After I get a job I see myself spending most of my time working and the little time im not working i see myself wasting my money and buying materialistic things to keep myself happy because i don't really have any friends that i could go out and do things with.


----------

